#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Afes 3.0.070809

## mkhurram79

*AFES 3.0.070809*







AFES 3.0.070809
Win App | 108mb | RS.COM

AFES is a comprehensive one-stop solution for all your foundation engineering and design needs. Due to AFES's capability to make reports, drawings, BOM and 3D CAD data, it is a very powerful solution for the design of equipment and steel structure foundations

Various features to achieve maximum efficiency with minimum effort are include as follow;

* One project can handle multiple footing types.
* Supprots multiple unit systems for input and output. Can design various foundation modules.
* Creates footing geometry, load case and combination data through manual input or automatic import from ad structural analysis program.
* Supports soil and pile foundation with any unsymmetrical pile pattern.
* Automatic load calculation of wind and seismic factors for heat exchanger, column and tank.
* Extensive reporting functions included. These can be customized according to client requirements.
* Stress diagram for shear and moment along the user defined strips included.
* On-screen report generation with textual and graphicdal results.
* Supports automatic design of footing


Application Area

* Equipment Structure, Pipe rack, Derrick Structure
* Horizontal Vessel, Horizontal Drum, Heat Exchanger
* Vertical Vessel, Vertical Drum, Small Tank, Large Storage Tank
* Stack Large Storage Tank, Ball Tank, Transmission Tower
* Heater Foundation

Benefits

Using years of experience and accrued technology, AFES has been developed with the civil engineer in mind, which in turn provides the best automated tool for foundation design and analysis. The benefits are as follows

* Significant reduction in work processes and automation of design work results in increase of productivity by an average of 65% while reducing human error to zero
* Reduction n design lead time enables more effective deployment of available human resources
* Real time updates enable the delivery of accurate products to the client, thus increasing client's trust
* Automated design module provides cost-saving design solutions and economic comparisons of several designs, thus negating the need for a separate cost estimation software.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------See More: Afes 3.0.070809

----------


## gustavo280183

> *AFES 3.0.070809*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFES 3.0.070809
> Win App | 108mb | RS.COM
> 
> ...



Hi Mkhurram79 when I unzip the files, the 7zip give an error, he say that the file is demaged.
Help me please i need soo much this software, thanks for all!

----------


## jcrv

i need this software, can yo upload agian?
Thanks in advance

----------


## sameerahmed

Please upload new version

----------

